# Cruze won't start



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Could be the battery as well. Your car (based on age) may still be in the B2B warranty, which includes the battery.


----------



## Cntrl (Jul 22, 2017)

Not battery, just switched with my escape and still no sound from engine at all.
Checked the fuses that deal with start or ignition with a meter none showing as being popped.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Cntrl said:


> was getting message that car was not in park


Are you getting that message now? Have you tried shifting in/out of part or neutral?



Cntrl said:


> 2014 cruze push button start green light on start button on the stop side all the time,


Can you explain this part? I'm confused. The light should be off before you push the button to start.


----------



## Cntrl (Jul 22, 2017)

ChevyGuy said:


> Are you getting that message now? Have you tried shifting in/out of part or neutral?
> No, seen it once before car died, and have tried to shift in & out of park & neutral no start if in park or neutral with or without parking brake on.
> 
> 
> ...


When I push the button to try & start the car the light is on the stop side and does not move to the start side at all, this is my sons car so I'm not sure how it works but I would guess the light would be on the start side when trying to start it.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I had to go look at my car. Somehow, I had remembered only one light. (Oops). I've never paid attention as to what side the light is on - only the color.

I normal operation, you get into the car, the light will be off. You step and hold the brake and press and release the button. The engine should start and the green light on the right comes on. If you fail to step on the brake, a reminder should display in the DIC in the dash. Note that you don't need to hold the button down until the engine catches. You're not actually engaging the starter. You're just telling the computer to start the engine - the computer does the actual start sequence.

If you don't step (and hold) the brake, but keep holding the button down, it will either go to "accessory" or "key on/engine off". In that case, the yellow light on the left comes on. A brief press and release will turn it off.


----------

